
Ask HN: What would YOU do with a technology that passes the Turing Test? - Throwaway_AI
What would you do if you created technology that passes the most popular interpretation of the Turing Test?
Imagine that you have a technology capable of having a &quot;normal&quot; conversation with you (via text&#x2F;chat) that is indistinguishable from a regular human. Let&#x27;s call it &quot;Chatty&quot;. Chatty understands &quot;common sense&quot; in the way most humans do (i.e. that if you get hit by a bus the consequences are much more serious than if you are bitten by a regular mosquito), has some cultural background that lots of you can relate to (i.e. someone who lived in North America for 10 years, maybe has&#x27;t seen Cheers but knows about the Simpsons and the Game of Thrones) and a very good command of English.<p>Chatty learns and remembers all of its previous interactions with you and is capable of convincingly faking emotional responses.<p>This is not AGI by any means, but it does push state of AI forward, far surpassing anything that has been done before in many subareas of the field.<p>How would you use this technology? Would you try to commercialize it and if yes then how? Would you open source it? Would you apply to YC with it? Would you try to sell it to any of the big players (Siri would become just awesome if it used Chatty) and if yes how much do you think it would be worth to them?
======
xilinx_guy
I'd really like to have something like this running on hardware I controlled,
using open source, because I'd want to load it up with _all_ my personal
information with the goal of creating a smart assistant that eventually can be
upgraded to full AGI status when the technology becomes available.
Unfortunately, what will likely be available in the near future will be a
"smart assistant" running in the cloud, using proprietary code, and storing
your personal data with truly horrible privacy policies. I'd be willing to pay
$$$ for an assistant I can run that will truly protect my privacy.

------
Kovah
That's a really interesting topic. The first thing that came into my mind was
Jarvis from Iron Man. Sure, the suit is something else but having a computer
that is capable of understanding nearly everything you say (and hopefully also
some sort of sarcasm) is more than just "cool". I think as the developer of
such an advanced technology I would like to open source it but I couldn't
image if this would be a good or bad decision.

------
mrfusion
I think it would have to be agi. Otherwise you could stump it with word
problems or make up a simple game on the fly and see if it can't learn it.

~~~
sapphireblue
I disagree. There exist examples of system displaying very non-trivial, open-
ended behavior, and yet they are still not agi. A good example of this is
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1603.01417](https://arxiv.org/abs/1603.01417) . When
trained it is able to answer free-form questions about images.

------
darkmouth
Make it a chef so I can have new dishes everyday

